
“Air Carbon” Planter Made with Direct Air Capture Technology - titojankowski
https://air-miners.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/air-miners-planter
======
titojankowski
Excited to launch this! We worked with Carbon Engineering to get their carbon
captured using direct air capture. We believe it's the first consumer product
to use direct air capture.

